

The Neurosis of Long Term Habit Change - lionhearted
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/the-neurosis-of-long-term-habit-change

======
da5e
One thing I do to give my little victories more appreciation is set up a
reminder for the end of the year whenever I accomplish something. Then it pops
up when I'm thinking about new year's resolutions to make me remember some
high points of the previous 12 months.

